# what veg can i give my bearded dragon



## bubbles1869 (Mar 2, 2009)

hi everyone i finally got my dragon he is 6 months old and is called george he is lovely what veg and fruit can i give him have been on the net looked in books but all contradict each other so not sure i have been giving him his crickets and cabbage and carrots some people say feed him once a day othere say twice how many meals should he have please can someone help thanks:notworthy:


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

go on the newbie section and check the food chart in there it its a sticky thread gives good info: victory:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

mine loves blueberries best and i find a packet doesnt go off or i need to throw any out before hes finished the lot..

he also likes collered greens sometimes red pepper, butternut squash grated and carrot grated


----------



## dizzi (Nov 29, 2008)

buy a mixed salad bag from any local supermarket... varie the ones you buy each week... thats all i do... my baby loves cress too, the occasional bit of apple, strawberry, blueberry, mango, peppers, banana... theres lots more but thats all i've tried so far....
i was like you when i first started.. i always give my baby beardie and my adult fresh salad daily... some days they both eat the lot other days they dont touch it...


----------



## dragon girl (Aug 25, 2010)

iyaaa. i have got a two year old bearded dragon which used be my boyfriends dads now mine.. i dont now what to feed it for the best... it loves lettuce but i read that lettuce is bad for them on the internet.. i have just started trying it on a new range of fruit and veg including CARROTT, BROCCLIE, APPLE, PEAS and BANNANA.. she loves locus and crickets but im unsure hor often to feed her.. i read to feed her every couple of days with live food and every day with veg.... WHAT WOULD YOU ADVISE ME????


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Good staple feeders are butternut squash, cress, spring greens, dandelion leaves and flowers.

Strawberries, apple, blueberries, grapes.

Other fruits/vegetables can be offered but are best given as a treat rather than a staple.

Avoid citrus fruits such as orange and grapefruit.

Never feed iceberg lettuce (can cause runny toilet).


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

dragon girl said:


> iyaaa. i have got a two year old bearded dragon which used be my boyfriends dads now mine.. i dont now what to feed it for the best... it loves lettuce but i read that lettuce is bad for them on the internet.. i have just started trying it on a new range of fruit and veg including CARROTT, BROCCLIE, APPLE, PEAS and BANNANA.. she loves locus and crickets but im unsure hor often to feed her.. i read to feed her every couple of days with live food and every day with veg.... WHAT WOULD YOU ADVISE ME????


Offer fresh greens daily, (refer to my above post on suitable feeders).

As for live foods, for an adult dragon these need to be offered 1-2 times daily, the appropriate sized live food (good feeders are roaches, crickets, locusts, silk worms) as many as your dragon will eat in the space of 15 minutes.

Our adult dragon gets fed live foods once a day, mostly in the mornings, as much as she will eat in 15 minutes. She has fresh greens everyday, which she nibbles on throughout the day : victory:.


----------



## joeandsoph (Nov 3, 2009)

We feed bugs one day and salad the next. He likes greens and loves grapes. He will eat the occaisional strawberry too.


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

daily veg should be mostly greens (things like spring greens, kale, pak choi, runner beans, peas etc) with some veg mixed in (sweet potato, butternut squash, parsnip, winter squash, peppers, cucumber). Fruit should be fed once or twice a week, it is high in sugar and too much is bad for them. Avoid lettuces, they have no nutritional value, and avoid spinach as it binds calcium and dont feed too much carrot or tomato, and they can bind calcium too.


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nutrition Content : victory:


----------

